# Victoria's Secret fragrance?



## suzukigrrl (Sep 30, 2006)

A few years back a friend let me test a bottle of her Victoria's Secret perfume or body spray. The scent drove my boyfriend wild. I can't remember what the scent was, and they probably don't make it anymore anyway. What are the current Victoria's Secret fragrances that you think are most appealing to guys??


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 30, 2006)

all i know is i love all of them except for Very Sexy2.


----------



## LindaA (Sep 30, 2006)

There are just so many. And they discontinue some and bring out new ones all the time, altho' they are not as bad about this as they were a few years ago.

Rapture is the oldest one they currently still have in the line. It's very heavy, but smells wonderful. The original scent, Victoria, has been discontinued for years.

Heavenly from their Dream Angels line is very nice as well. It is advertised as the best selling fine fragrance in the US. That could be good or bad depending on how much of an individual you like to be.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 30, 2006)

I use the Lotion/Body Spray/Shower Gel of Amber Romance - I get alot of complements (even from guys). You may want to go to your local VS and see if you can smell through them, see if anything strikes a memory lol!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 2, 2006)

Guys I encounter seem to like all of them...but the ones that have a more "food like" scent seem to get more attention.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 2, 2006)

I've never tried their perfumes, and one of them makes me sick to my stomach (although I can't recall which one exactly). However, I absolutely LOVE their Pear Glace and Strawberries &amp; Champagne bath collections! There's a few others too, but I can't think of their exact names LMAO!


----------



## lletto (Nov 1, 2006)

Victoria's Secret has so many fantastic ones, here is my list of the best:

Very Sexy (the original in the red bottle, may be the one your friend lent you, it has been around for a while).

Succulent Mood - this is wonderful! It smells like heaven, and the bottle is an adorable atomizer.

Sexy Little Things - is lighter, but very clean and sexy smelling. It has notes of apple and jasmine in it.


----------



## han (Nov 1, 2006)

most of the guys i know like the dream angles my husband buy's it for me he just got me there new one desire and my friends husband and boyfriends buy dream angles for them so im thinking guys like it


----------



## spazbaby (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the Lotion/Body Spray/Shower Gel of Amber Romance - I get alot of complements (even from guys). You may want to go to your local VS and see if you can smell through them, see if anything strikes a memory lol! Amber Romance is my favorite too! I once had the Amber Romance shampoo &amp; conditioner so every time my hair moved I got a whiff of the scent. VS haircare actually leaves a good bit of fragrance in your hair.


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

I've never tried any VS perfume, afraid that they'll make me sick lol.


----------



## beautynista (Nov 1, 2006)

I was actually going to start a thread on VS fragrances, I can't decide which to buy. I think I might go for Amber Romance, it smells really good if you like sweet scents.


----------



## NinaSC05 (Jan 6, 2007)

As for bath &amp; body I would suggest Amber Romance or Pure Seduction. For perfume Very Sexy is a great choice!


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like Rapture and Heavenly. In the body spray.. I absolutely loved Passionate Kisses &amp; then they discontinued it. Everytime I wore it someone would comment on how good I smelled.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 6, 2007)

The only perfume I like from Vicki's Secret is PINK. I don't really use the sprays often but I use the Strawberrie's n Champagne lotion or Pure Seduction. It used to drive my ex crazy cuz he says "I smell good enough to eat" LOL...men


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

we dont have them here

so i never tried them


----------



## Nelia Heggen (Jan 9, 2007)

I got the Dream Angels heavenly one for Christmas. Seems like the scent doesn't stay long on me at all. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 9, 2007)

Pink is my favorite.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 9, 2007)

I've smelled all the VS scents, but the ones I like the most

Garden fragrances in Sweet Temptation and Passionate Kisses, both have been discontinued

Perfumes in Body by Victoria (I think it's been discontinued), Dream Angels Divine, and the scent notes in 55 (it has been discontinued).

I know some of the other scents are more popular, but I like to be an individual, so I purposely do not wear the popular scents.


----------



## normano04 (Jan 10, 2007)

I would recommend Love Spell, one of the Garden Fragrances, it is their most popular, it smells so great!


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 10, 2007)

dont know, but i cant stand any of their stuff. love spell is a migraine in a bottle for me, but its quite popular among actresses and dancers out here


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 10, 2007)

I went crazy one year and bought alot of bottles in one of the annual sales. We now just keep them in the bathroom and use them there. lol


----------



## Loreal (Jan 16, 2007)

I like LoveSpell!! My cousin had it and it smelled so good on her, so I got it, and my friends liked it, so they got it, so we all wear it now! Haha!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2007)

i used to like Body and Pink, but now i think they're too strong


----------



## rosiedavila (Jan 20, 2007)

VS perfumes in my own opinion don't last very long! Actually the fragrances smell great, the only one I really don't like at all (sorry about this guys) is Amber Romance, my guy likes the lotion but it makes me sick! I like the heavenly collection and pink, and most of all I love pure seduction and love spell! Too bad they don't last but a couple of seconds...I swear!


----------



## NYScentsofSTyle (Jan 20, 2007)

I get alot of compliments when I wear Body by victoria- and I noticed is not as popular as the other but it's still in the store. Alot of people ask me what perfume I'm wearing when I have it on.


----------



## normano04 (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rosiedavila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif VS perfumes in my own opinion don't last very long! Actually the fragrances smell great, the only one I really don't like at all (sorry about this guys) is Amber Romance, my guy likes the lotion but it makes me sick! I like the heavenly collection and pink, and most of all I love pure seduction and love spell! Too bad they don't last but a couple of seconds...I swear! I don't like amber romance either! have you tried the edt versions of the spray? they last a lot longer, especially paired with the lotions!


----------



## imbored (Feb 1, 2007)

The perfume might've been Very Sexy (red bottle). It smells really good


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Love Spell


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was given Dream Angels Heavenly several years ago by a guy and I still keep it around. I use the body wash and the mist and it lasts all night. Last time I bought it, as I was standing in line, there was a sign in the store that said it's the best selling perfume.


----------



## leopardgirl_23 (Mar 5, 2007)

not sure what guys would like, but an ex bought me body by victoria so im assuming he liked that, but i personally love sweet craving from the mood line


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 5, 2007)

A Co Worker of mine wears Body By Victoria, and it seems divine on her... I need to go pick some up... I hope my husband likes how it will smell on me...


----------



## leopardgirl_23 (Mar 5, 2007)

i can never really smell it on myself when i wear it, but i love the richly deserved intense hydrator in this scent.


----------



## Purity05 (Mar 6, 2007)

Amber Romance smells nice. Heavenly also.


----------



## socheryl (Dec 3, 2012)

I loved "Victoria" by Victoria's Secret.  Does anyone know where I can find it?  I know they discontinued it.  Why?  I assumed it was because it was too close to some other fragrance's formula.


----------

